# Abfrage auf SQLite-DB



## Sandforelle (11. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem bei ausführen von SQL-Statments auf einer SQLite-DB.
Die Connection habe ich.
Wenn ich jetzt prüfen will, ob eine bestimmte Spalte in einer Tabelle vorhanden ist nehme ich folgenden Code:


```
ResultSet rs = stmt
			.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM sqlite_master WHERE type='table' AND tbl_name = tblSoPoints' AND sql LIKE '%C1 REAL%'");
rs.next();
```

und bekomme ich den Fehler:


```
java.sql.SQLException: Table not found in statement [SELECT * FROM sqlite_master]
```

Wenn ich das gleiche Kommando im SQLite Expert Personal (SQL-DB-Viewer) ausführe bekomme ich das gewünschte Ergebnis.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran es lliegen kann?
Das Problem habe ich bei allen bisher versuchten Statements (wie SELECT * FROM tblSoPoints).



Danke

Sandforelle


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (11. Jul 2011)

Die hast die Tabellen nicht erstellt (CREATE TABLE ...)

SQLite Expert Personal wird sie vermutlich automatisch anlegen wenn sie nicht existieren (ist nur eine Vermutung)


----------



## Sandforelle (11. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hab das Problem gefunden.

meine Connection war doch nicht da, bzw. falsch.

Gruß Sandforelle


----------

